

Memory Management in Oxischeme - steveklabnik
http://fitzgeraldnick.com/weblog/60/

======
aidenn0
I'm a bit surprised it's using M&S instead of Cheney's algorithm. If you have
precise roots, then Cheney's algorithm is easier to implement, and it often
has better performance too.

